# Travel Clock From The World Is Not Enough



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

I've been trying to find something similar to this










It's not exactly the most practical travel clock as you can get much smaller ones, but I really like the simple design of it, I've never cared for the fold away ones. Any ideas?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Faijex said:


> I've been trying to find something similar to this .... I've never cared for the fold away ones. Any ideas?


Yes. Go on eBay - ideally www.eBay.fr (France) or Leboncoin.fr .... and search on 'Jaz'.

Hundreds of different designs, including small portable travel clocks - besides the 'fold-away' type.

See also: http://forumamontres.forumactif.com/t30418-la-boite-a-jaz


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I always liked *the Braun travel clocks of the 1980s,* such a simple elegant design. Not a simple, elegant price IIRC. Sierra Trading Post had an aluminum Mondaine that tempted me, but it was way overpriced and buyer reviews were negative....


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

David Spalding said:


> I always liked *the Braun travel clocks of the 1980s,* such a simple elegant design. Not a simple, elegant price IIRC. Sierra Trading Post had an aluminum Mondaine that tempted me, but it was way overpriced and buyer reviews were negative....


Yeah ive found a few decent ones on amazon...but you know how it is when something is like 80% of what you want but not 100%










whats that called when you have white writing on a black shirt? This one is pretty close, only I don't quite like the numbers, they are two big. Maybe if i get it they will grow on me though.


----------

